# Other than Windows, what's the best OS for a PC?



## wadsworth722 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am at the moment being forced into using Windows Vista, which as everyone knows is awful. To be perfectly honest, I have had it up to hear with Windows. It's so repetitive, one service pack after another, to get your current system up to spec.. Then they will bring out a new version and the whole thing starts again. Surely there must be an alternative to all of this nonsense. I used Sun systems and Unix whilst at uni., even though it was text based, at least it was reliable and powerful. Any suggestions for alternatives would be much appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Linux is a good alternative to Windows, especially if you're familiar with Unix. There are various versions available depending on your requirements. See here for some suggestions - http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/10-best-linux-distros-for-2010-704584


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

If you used Sun then why not install Open Solaris? 
Staying with BSD there is FreeBSD or a slightly more friendly alternative PCBSD. With PCBSD they introduced OCI one click installers where the package and all its dependencies are brought in- just with one click.

The most popular SystemV unixes are linux and Ubuntu, Mandriva, PClinuxOS, Suse are all popular choices.
Have a look at distrowatch.com to see packages in each distribution.


----------

